

The 313 Apple patents that list Steve Jobs - robert-boehnke
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/08/24/technology/steve-jobs-patents.html#patent

======
tzs
Note that it is a statutory requirement in the US that a patent list as
inventors exactly those who actually are inventors. You can neither leave off
people who should be there, nor include people who should not.

If you add non-inventors or leave off inventors, that is grounds for
invalidation of the patent. If you ever sue someone over the patent, they will
vigorously and deeply probe that point.

There's a very good chance Jobs actually was an inventor on these patents, and
not just listed for ego or show.

